
Sorry, Trump. 6G Is Not a Thing - JeanMarcS
https://mashable.com/article/trump-tweet-5g-6g-nonsense/
======
Crosseye_Jack
Trump whole “tweet” (it spans 2).

> I want 5G, and even 6G, technology in the United States as soon as possible.
> It is far more powerful, faster, and smarter than the current standard.
> American companies must step up their efforts, or get left behind. There is
> no reason that we should be lagging behind on something that is so obviously
> the future. I want the United States to win through competition, not by
> blocking out currently more advanced technologies. We must always be the
> leader in everything we do, especially when it comes to the very exciting
> world of technology

Trump isn’t saying “let’s deploy 6G today”.

He is saying we wants the US to be a leader in not just current tech but
future tech and not have to rely on having to import that tech.

